# Martin Ødegaard



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)

Martin Ødegaard è un calciatore norvegese, centrocampista dello Strømsgodset. Il 27 agosto potrebbe debuttare in nazionale contro gli Emirati Arabi e stabilire un record: esordire in nazionale all'età di *15 anni*. Ødegaard è infatti un classe '98, compirà 16 anni a Dicembre. 

Il giovane calciatore ha già attirato su di se l'attenzione dei principali club europei, tra i quali spicca soprattutto il Real, che si dice sia in procinto di fare un'offerta monstre al piccolo club norvegese.


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Agosto 2014)




----------



## pennyhill (20 Agosto 2014)

Molto giovane, ha sicuramente talento. Va detto che in paesi come Norvegia o Svezia, non si fanno molti problemi a impiegare giocatori così giovani.
Spulciando i dati, si può vedere come nel campionato norvegese, in 20 giornate sono stati impiegati 28 giocatori sotto i 19 anni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2014)

Sì ma fisicamente deve crescere parecchio, se lo pigliano di spalla va direttamente in panchina.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Agosto 2014)

Ma prendere questo no? Non c'abbiamo un euro... a sto punto rischio tutto e prendo un giovane di talento, per quanto debba ancora crescere.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma prendere questo no? Non c'abbiamo un euro... a sto punto rischio tutto e prendo un giovane di talento, per quanto debba ancora crescere.



A livello di normative UEFA non è poi cosi facile prendere un calciatore di anni 15, per ora credo proprio rimanga in patria, il prossimo anno sarà sicuramente più facile


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Molto giovane, ha sicuramente talento. Va detto che in paesi come Norvegia o Svezia, non si fanno molti problemi a impiegare giocatori così giovani.
> Spulciando i dati, si può vedere come nel campionato norvegese, in 20 giornate sono stati impiegati 28 giocatori sotto i 19 anni.



Ma d'altrocanto è un campionato praticamente privo di potere d'acquisto verso l'estero, li non c'è nessuna preclusione all'età anche per questo, il loro scopo è lanciare e rivendere per sopravvivere. A loro non frega niente se un ragazzino si brucia, ne lanciano a più non posso finchè qualcuno di buono per la legge dei grandi numeri esce. Queste sono cose normali in campionati scandinavi, paesi bassi, balcani...cose impensabili in massimi campionati come premier, liga, serie A, bundes.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Ottobre 2014)

E' entrato in campo nella partita Norvegia-Bulgaria, a 15 anni e 300 giorni


----------



## Jino (14 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E' entrato in campo nella partita Norvegia-Bulgaria, a 15 anni e 300 giorni



Di fatto ripercorre la strada di Eriksen, pure lui esordì giovanissimo, anche se non cosi tanto. Ovvio abbia già un prezzo praticamente fuori mercato per le italiane, questo a quell'età ha già tutte le grandi d'Europa addosso.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Gennaio 2015)

Gli ho portato bene


----------



## juventino (22 Gennaio 2015)

Manco i quindicenni riusciamo a prendere ormai.


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Manco i quindicenni riusciamo a prendere ormai.



Sono quindicenni costosissimi, le cose che può promettere sia economicamente, che strutturalmente ai ragazzi e famiglie un Real nessuna squadra italiana si può neanche lontanamente avvicinare.


----------



## Torros (22 Gennaio 2015)

Magari mi sbaglierò, ma i ragazzini cosi giovani e cosi pubblicizzati a quel età tendenzialmente si perdono, o cmq non sono quello che sembravano. 
Di gente veramente forte a quell'età ho visto solo Ronaldo.
questo:






l'unico vero bambino prodigio che ho visto.


----------



## Torros (22 Gennaio 2015)

sembra che il Real voglia anche Mastur e il talento del Barcellona Seung Woo Lee.

Insomma gli vogliono tutti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Manco i quindicenni riusciamo a prendere ormai.



Ha ragione [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION],questo qui era assolutamente inavvicinabile per le italiane.
È da mesi che va in giro per l'Europa,su invito,a visitare le strutture di Bayern,Arsenal,Liverpool,eccetera.
Per una volta il problema non è stato il costo del cartellino,ma tutto il resto.


----------



## Davidinho22 (4 Febbraio 2015)

mi sembra di aver letto, di sfuggita, che abbia esordito facendo 2 gol e 1 assist, ma non ritrovo la notizia, non vorrei aver immaginato tutto 

Allora, innanzitutto è stato inserito da Ancelotti nella lista dei convocati del Real per gli ottavi di finale dell Champions League! e ovviamente se esordisse in champions sarebbe il più giovane della storia. Cmq mica male questo a 15 già inserito in lista.

Per quanto riguarda l'esordio mi correggo, dovrebbero essere "solo" 2 assist


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Febbraio 2015)

Ma alla fine la voce sullo stipendio monstre era reale ?


----------

